# Chav flags



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

The world cup has yet to start and already the call sign of the underclass is adorning "wayne/kev/whatever's" Escort/corsa/saxo.
Bunch of un-educated simians.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

just waiting for the day I see one on a TT


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> just waiting for the day I see one on a TT


The sad thing is, you will


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

And every advert on TV seems to be slanted towards football....... who gives a feck!!!


----------



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

I was given 1 too put on my TT but gave it away


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

What world cup?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

We should start a picture thread for the worst/best car with them on in O/T
:lol:


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

BreTT said:


> What world cup?


Is it the Elephant Polo World Cup?  :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

whirlypig said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > What world cup?
> ...


  Good memory!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Only a Scot would say What World Cup :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Damn - Gav, you beat me to it - I was going to post this one with exactly the same title :lol:

I pass 5 or six on the way to work - 4 of them have 2 flags each - aaaarrrggghhh - bloody hate the things.

At the weekend I saw a possibly worse crime though - you can buy vinyl flags to stick on your doors, bonnet, roof, etc. The world has gone fucking mad :evil:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Damn - Gav, you beat me to it - I was going to post this one with exactly the same title :lol:
> 
> I pass 5 or six on the way to work - 4 of them have 2 flags each - aaaarrrggghhh - bloody hate the things.
> 
> At the weekend I saw a possibly worse crime though - you can buy vinyl flags to stick on your doors, bonnet, roof, etc. The world has gone fucking mad :evil:


Makes me want to replace the pellets in the paint ball gun with acrylic paint and go out 
blatting


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I think 1 small one on the aerial is fine. But two is just, well, frankly aggressive.

The English flag doesn't exactly have the greatest of reputations to start with - the stereotypes that like to use them as a symbol of their prejudices. So to have your car (and house) adorned with them, it's no surprise what people will think.

Would we think the same thing if we lived in, say, Holland and every other car had a Dutch flag or two on it? So is it more down to the associations of displaying the English flag rather than the way it looks on a car?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Karcsi said:


> I think 1 small one on the aerial is fine.
> 
> [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

ronin said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > I think 1 small one on the aerial is fine.
> ...


I'm sorry. Living in Bedfordshire for 3 years has desensitised me to bad taste.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

As I've said before I'm not an England fan. I'd go most of the way accross Europe to watch Newcastle but I wouldn't go to St James' to watch England :?


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

Wallsendmag II said:


> As I've said before I'm not an England fan. I'd go most of the way accross Europe to watch Newcastle but I wouldn't go to St James' to watch England :?


so you'd rather watch a team of people from all over the world rather than a local team :?: :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> Only a Scot would say What World Cup :lol: :lol:


Why would that be?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

muTTley said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > As I've said before I'm not an England fan. I'd go most of the way accross Europe to watch Newcastle but I wouldn't go to St James' to watch England :?
> ...


Anyday I cant identify with some fat scouse git who shags grannys for kicks :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I find it quite amusing to see those oh-so-English George Crosses adorning german built cars. :lol:

Is it the soccer World Cup this year?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Parking at N.Greenwich station this morning i saw the best one so far ...

It was an old shape Megane with two obligitory (sp) flags, an (A4 paper sized) England flag sticker on the bonnet, .....................and the best bit was the names of some England players written down the side of the door, where his Sparco and HKS stickers would normally be

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ronin said:


> The world cup has yet to start and already the call sign of the underclass is adorning "wayne/kev/whatever's" Escort/corsa/saxo.
> Bunch of un-educated simians.


or tt's and they dont all have flags.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Going to paint my spoiler with the St Georges cross :lol:  ... thought I might do the twin pipes also 8) :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

roof not spoiler.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Going to paint my spoiler with the St Georges cross :lol:  ... thought I might do the twin pipes also 8) :-*


Tipex would give a nice finish :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

No spoiler dear I like to be different :-*


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

It seems the closer we get to chavball world tournament, the more of these finest quality flags I see.

However, they do provide a service in warning me to stay well clear of them. Now if only I could program the Tomtom to avoid areas of extreme flag concentration.


----------



## stepneyjack (Sep 24, 2004)

> I find it quite amusing to see those oh-so-English George Crosses adorning german built cars.
> 
> Is it the soccer World Cup this year?


Come on - who would do something as stupid as that??!!!!










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/300197/


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

I want to know who let the fuckers out of the UK.

I saw a Luxembourg-registered Toyota Chavcruiser with 2 England flags flapping from the windows yesterday.

I had to stop and stare, before being overcome by depression and walking away shaking my head.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

stepneyjack said:


>


One cool car 8)


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Some fucking cnut, in a people carrier in front of me on the M3 tonight, lost their flag off their back window and kindly donated it to the underside of my motor.

It's then you notice the side of the motorway littered with the fucking things and there's still 3 weeks to go before we loose our first game anyway!! :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh dear!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

There's a BMW 3 series cab parked oppiste us this morning with a big England Shield sticker on the bonnet.

I don't even think it was in the centre...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> There's a BMW 3 series cab parked oppiste us this morning with a big England Shield sticker on the bonnet.
> 
> I don't even think it was in the centre...


I'd really like some German flags for mine. Are these available? :twisted:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

garyc said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > There's a BMW 3 series cab parked oppiste us this morning with a big England Shield sticker on the bonnet.
> ...


Did Hungary qualify?? :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I quite like the new French flag. Tricolore on one side and plain white on the other. :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


 :?: soz - right over my head. :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Where's the TT "built"?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag II said:
> ...


Well even if I did still drive a TT, I still think that displaying the hungarian flag might be a little too oblique for most people to 'get'. :wink:

Whereas, with a pair of these on the front wings.....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


They may be a country-full of war-mongering, leather-short wearing sausage munchers, but they aren't stupid enough to put shit like that on their cars. Only in Britain! :lol:


----------

